# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Numeroter les pages d'un PDF

## smarties

Bonjour,

J'ai fusionner plusieurs PDF avec *cfpdf* et maintenant je souhaite pouvoir numroter les pages du rapport gnrer.
J'arriver  rcuprer mon nombre total de pages avec le code ci-dessous :


```

```

Comment puis-je numroter les pages de mon PDF ??

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,


Peut-on avoir un plus d'information?

Comment as-tu fusionner les deux document?

Il existe un exemple de fusion de document dans la documentation de CF. Il utilise la balise cfpdf avec l'action processddx.

Using DDX instructions to create a book

----------


## smarties

J'ai utilis cfpdf :


```

```

----------


## jowo

Bien

Je connais pas la balise cfpdf. Mais je pense que l'action merge ne fait que fusionner des documents PDF. 

Je ne pense pas qu'elle gre les numros de page, l'index ou la table de matire. Pourrais-tu me confirmer cette information?

Pour une fusion plus "intelligente", je pense qu'il faut utiliser le langage DDX (voir ma rponse prcdente).

----------


## smarties

J'ai fait mon DDX :


```

```

Mais lorsque je ne renseigne pas tous les touteles les sources *DocX* j'ai ce message :
failed: DDXM_S14017: A <PDF> source document is required, but no documents were found for {PDF source="Doc7" baseDocument="true" required="false"}.

Peut on specifier DocX en optionel ?
<PDF source="DocX" required="false" />

----------


## smarties

Ca fonctionne en ajoutant *required="false"*
Par contre maintenant je cherche  descendre mon pied de page car celui-ci pitine mon document.

Comment puis-je faire cela ???

----------


## jowo

> Peut on specifier DocX en optionel ?
> <PDF source="DocX" required="false" />


Ne connaissant pas le produit, je ne peut que te conseiller de consulter la documentation de ddx

----------


## jowo

> Ca fonctionne en ajoutant *required="false"*
> Par contre maintenant je cherche  descendre mon pied de page car celui-ci pitine mon document.
> 
> Comment puis-je faire cela ???


En rduisant la hauteur du pied-de-page ou du corps de ta page.

Il est ncessaire "de paramtrer" correctement toutes les valeurs de mise en page ou lors de la cration des documents sources de prvoir l'espace pour une page de page.

N'ayant jamais eu  faire avec DDX, ce ne sont que des conseils.

----------


## smarties

Existe-t-il un moyen de savoir les erreurs de mon fichier DDX ?
car le message actuel m'indique seulement qu'il ne peut pas parser mon DDX, je n'ai pas plus de detail


```

```

----------


## jowo

La balise PageMargins ne possdent pas les attributs left right top bottom.

Les attributs valides sont margin-left margin-right margin-top et margin-bottom ou il existe l'attribut margin pour une notation abrge.

N'as-tu pas un diteur XML avec possibilit de valider le contenu par rapport  un schma?

----------

